# Heather Harper RIP



## DavidA

I note that the soprano Heather Harper has died. Lovely singer.


----------



## flamencosketches

Very sorry to hear that... She is all over this Webern Complete Works that I have been listening to so much in these past weeks. She sings many of the lieder and has a beautiful voice. 

Rest in peace. I will use this as motivation to further explore her recordings.


----------



## Boludo

Here is an obituary:

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2019/apr/22/heather-harper-obituary


----------



## DavidA

Some clips here
https://slippedisc.com/2019/04/death-of-a-standout-british-soprano-88/


----------



## flamencosketches




----------



## elgar's ghost

Fine singer. The first recording I bought which featured her was Solti's Mahler 8 from 1972, which had a stellar cast.


----------



## Barbebleu

Sorry to hear this. Solti's Mahler was also my introduction to this fine singer.


----------



## wkasimer

Barbebleu said:


> Sorry to hear this. Solti's Mahler was also my introduction to this fine singer.


My intro was via the first Colin Davis recording of Messiah.


----------

